# Traveling with a Cat



## Antelope Bob (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess this was back in 2000 or 2001 that this happened. I was hitching between Pueblo Co and La Junta and kept hearing this mewing sound. I couldn't see anything so was starting to think I was loosing my mind. The sun was starting to go down and I decided to find me a spot to camp. After I found my spot and cleaned it up a bit and set up. I started making me something to eat. The mewing started to get really loud, but still I could not see anything. So I start eating and just across from my fire I see movement. 

I get my spare plate and put some cut up jerky and some rice on it and set it out. I scooted into my tent and sat there watching. Sure enough a cat was following me. It ate like it hadn't eaten in a long time.

I watched it wander off. 

The next morning after I made me some coffee. I heard the cat again and again I set some food out for it. I got a little more brave and came up to me to eat. After eating it ran off. I decided that day I would just walk and so I started off. About 5 miles later I hear the cat again. I turn around and there it is following me about 10 feet behind.

For the next several months I just walked with the cat following me. Never did it get close enough for me to pet but the feeling it gave me of having a companion like this was great. One morning the cat ate its breakfast and then looked at me and gave a loud meow and walked off. I never saw it again.

This cat was probably the best "Road Dog" I ever had.


----------



## Odin (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish animals could write or type.

Then this cat could show up on STP and write a companion story to yours.

IE... I saw a humanz he Haz Beefs Jerky.

I bet the final meow had all kinda fare thee well and thank you to it. A lot said with just a simple sound.

Thanks... Nice story to go with coffee this morn.


----------



## Mongo (Apr 29, 2015)

How far did it follow you for?


----------



## Antelope Bob (Apr 29, 2015)

Mongo said:


> How far did it follow you for?


A few months so i would guess about 1k miles


----------



## Kal (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (Apr 29, 2015)

There is a cat like this that lives in our barn. A big feral orange thing. He never gets close enough for me to pet him but every morning at 9AM sharp he is at the barn door like "Where's my Fancy Feast, wench??" I named him Fuckface, lol.


----------



## angerisagift (Apr 29, 2015)

cool story


----------

